# Yesterday was new BBQ Sauce day



## schlotz (Jun 18, 2022)

I've been experimenting, trying to develop a Bourbon Peach BBQ sauce that allows the peach flavor to shine through. Up until this point all the previous attempts have fallen decidedly short of the mark. The search continued yesterday and after reviewing a number of recipes I decided to pick up the task again. Picked up some peaches, they were not dead ripe (you can never find ripe peaches around here) but they were close enough that grilling them would be fine. In the end, the resulting sauce was exactly what I've been trying to achieve,  great peachy flavor. Applied it to some chicken thighs we were grilling for dinner to see how it went.  Definitely a success, and it's now in the Sauce rotation.  For those that are interested here is the recipe I ended up with. Add more cayenne to punch up the heat.

*Bbq Sauce - Bourbon Peach *

Yield: 3 cups

Ingredients:

1 cup red onion, finely diced 
2 tablespoons light olive oil
1/2 cup bourbon
1 lb. peaches (5, halved & grilled)
1 cup water
3/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup ketchup
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons molasses
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons smoked honey
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
Pinch cayenne powder
Pinch ground cumin

Directions:

1. Place peach halves cut side down and grill util they develop grate markings, flip over for another 3-4 mins then remove to counter.  Remove & discard the skins, roughly chop into 1/4-1/2” pieces.

2. Cook onions in a large saucepan with oil until soft, about 3-4 minutes, then add the bourbon and continue to cook for 1 more minute.

3. Add the chopped peaches plus 1 cup of water and cook until tender, approximately 10 minutes.

4. Pour mixture into a food processor and puree until smooth. Return to the pan along and add the remaining ingredients.  Continue cooking until you get it to the thickness you want.  I went another 10 minutes.  Best to let it sit for a couple hours to help the flavors meld.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 18, 2022)

Cool.I'll have give it a shot.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 18, 2022)

I appreciate you sharing this recipe. I’ll save it!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 18, 2022)

Sounds good .


----------



## negolien (Jun 18, 2022)

nice thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2022)

Holy cow Matt, did you put everything in the kitchen in that sauce. I bet it is fantastic. I will bookmark this & give it a try! Thanks for posting it!
Al


----------



## schlotz (Jun 18, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Cool.I'll have give it a shot.


It's worth the try!


yankee2bbq said:


> I appreciate you sharing this recipe. I’ll save it!


Always believe in sharing. It's about good eats, and that's what we all are striving for.


chopsaw said:


> Sounds good .


Thanks Rich!


negolien said:


> nice thanks for sharing


Hope you get to try it. Let me know what you think.


SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow Matt, did you put everything in the kitchen in that sauce. I bet it is fantastic. I will bookmark this & give it a try! Thanks for posting it!
> Al


Hey Al,
Yeah a bunch in there for sure.  Probably could remove the balsamic and Dijon without notice. The rest are the building blocks I've been using with some success for a while with the exception (for me) being the use of vinegar which I'm not really a fan of but I decided to use it since it appears in so many of the recipes I had reviewed.  While making the sauce the smell was pungent brought on by the vinegar but it mellowed out when it was done. Tasting the results I was still leery, but went forward and applied it to the chicken.  WOW, it turned out perfect. The profile is subtle peach flavor which does a great job complimenting the protein. Guess you can teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 18, 2022)

Matt, thank you for sharing your BBQ souse recipe! This souse is quite a bit of ingredients but looks like should be great souse... BTW - right on time: I was going to make some BBQ souse for next weekend ribs when my son with his girlfriend visit us. Thank you again!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 18, 2022)

That sounds really goof Matt. We don't do a lot of sauce around here but I'd sure as heck give that a shot. Thanks for sharing the recipe and putting all the time into it to have the stuff exactly as you wanted it.



yankee2bbq said:


> I appreciate you sharing this recipe. I’ll save it!


Be careful Justin. All of the sugar based ingredients in this stuff might wreak havoc on the tooths   

Robert


----------



## schlotz (Jun 18, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Matt, thank you for sharing your BBQ souse recipe! This souse is quite a bit of ingredients but looks like should be great souse... BTW - right on time: I was going to make some BBQ souse for next weekend ribs when my son with his girlfriend visit us. Thank you again!


Thanks, see my reply to SmokinAl about.  It might be really good for ribs but I haven't tried it with them. Working on another one this afternoon, Blackberry & Pinot Noir. If it turns out I'll post it.


tx smoker said:


> That sounds really goof Matt. We don't do a lot of sauce around here but I'd sure as heck give that a shot. Thanks for sharing the recipe and putting all the time into it to have the stuff exactly as you wanted it.
> 
> 
> Be careful Justin. All of the sugar based ingredients in this stuff might wreak havoc on the tooths
> ...


Appreciate that Robert. If you grill any yardbirds down there, I'd recommend you take a stab at using it.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 18, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Working on another one this afternoon, Blackberry & Pinot Noir.


BIG fan of blackberry!

I often use OceanSpray 100% Cran/Blackberry as a base for sauces and marinades.An equal part of it and Melindas habenero or ghost ketchup makes for an excellent base for bbq sauce or as is.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2022)

Sounds real good Matt. I played around with a peach based sauce a few years back. When I couldn't get good fresh peaches I used a quality frozen peach. It was pretty good. I wish I could remember how I made it. Anyway thanks for the recipe.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 18, 2022)

You should hunt down some peach vinegar. There was a woman who had a shop in Napa with great fruit vinegars. I did try that one. Last time I was there her shop was gone. I’ll have to see if I can find her online.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 18, 2022)

normanaj said:


> BIG fan of blackberry!
> 
> I often use OceanSpray 100% Cran/Blackberry as a base for sauces and marinades.An equal part of it and Melindas habenero or ghost ketchup makes for an excellent base for bbq sauce or as is.


Interesting as they have a good selection of low sugar juice blends as well. I’ve used the Cran Pineapple and Cran Mango zero in marinades


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 18, 2022)

schlotz
  thanks for sharing something you’ve worked to perfect!!


----------



## schlotz (Jun 18, 2022)

normanaj said:


> BIG fan of blackberry!
> 
> I often use OceanSpray 100% Cran/Blackberry as a base for sauces and marinades.An equal part of it and Melindas habenero or ghost ketchup makes for an excellent base for bbq sauce or as is.


As I'm discovering, using fresh blackberries has a significant downside.  After blending, the sauce is so thick I can't strain out the seeds. Added a bunch a water which I could boil off later but still a pain to strain.  Probably going to chalk this one up as a No.



gmc2003 said:


> Sounds real good Matt. I played around with a peach based sauce a few years back. When I couldn't get good fresh peaches I used a quality frozen peach. It was pretty good. I wish I could remember how I made it. Anyway thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Appreciate the point Chris, thanks for stopping by.


Sven Svensson said:


> You should hunt down some peach vinegar. There was a woman who had a shop in Napa with great fruit vinegars. I did try that one. Last time I was there her shop was gone. I’ll have to see if I can find her online.


Hmm... peach vinegar, yeah that would be worth incorporating. Let me know if you find it Sven.


jcam222 said:


> Interesting as they have a good selection of low sugar juice blends as well. I’ve used the Cran Pineapple and Cran Mango zero in marinades


Thanks Jeff!  If I retry this, I'll go with the blackberry juice instead.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 18, 2022)

I was going to try incorporating a blackberry shrub into a sauce. It’s a very old drink base made from blackberries and vinegar. I made some last year for my wife to have with vodka and sprite. Thought then it could be worked into a bbq sauce.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 19, 2022)

That got me curious Jeff.  Found a Shrub supplier and of all the places, in the fingerlakes region of upstate NY where I grew up.  Ordered a couple of bottles to experiment with.  Fingerlakesharvest


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 19, 2022)

schlotz said:


> That got me curious Jeff.  Found a Shrub supplier and of all the places, in the fingerlakes region of upstate NY where I grew up.  Ordered a couple of bottles to experiment with.  Fingerlakesharvest


I’ll be tuned in for the result. I really think it will play onto bbq very well.


----------



## phatfoodz (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm glad you found a sauce that works for you. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------

